

Tell HN: How A Car Works earned $2,400 in 2013 - AlexMuir
http://www.howacarworks.com/a-year-on

======
sundayedition
Those are pretty good numbers. Great idea too. How do you find that here
stealing content without a link?

If you CC maybe that will encourage others to share it properly. Are they
stealing to boost their site or is it legit content that would generate a nice
back link for you? If it's a content farm you probably don't want a back link.

------
AlexMuir
I'm happy to share any numbers or code if anyone wants it. Just ask.

~~~
aggronn
You provide # of visits and revenue--how about # impressions, clicks, uniques,
etc?

edit: actually i shouldn't have ignored the pictures, thats my bad... one ad
per page, 480k page views. 201k uniques. still curious about performance on
that ad unit.

~~~
AlexMuir
I cut some of that off because Adsense terms might prohibit disclosing it, I'm
not sure. 480k page views, 4.6k clicks.

